# Roto hoe Bob-cat



## Jb805 (Dec 6, 2015)

Just picked up one these later model bob-cats. Not to familiar with these models as the other bob cat I got is a late 60s version. The newer one I got here has huge tires! The handles and tranny are different set up to, Only issue with it, is the 5 hp tecumseh dies out after running it for a half hour or so and the only way to keep it running is putting it at half choke. Not much of a engine guy, so any input on that would be appreciated. Other then that the thing is a tank! Thanks.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I wonder if that was meant to have various attachments used on it - like a tiller...? Interesting. First thing to always do is drain the fuel and drop the bowl off the carb and clean it up. If the jets are plugged or the float/needle seat are gunked up you can eliminate that. Then see what you have....


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

cool looking machine but I don't think it can become a tiller. the word hoe does make it sound like it might be.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I think Gravely and a few others made machines that you could convert into other uses if you bought extra attachments. They were pretty spendy and not many people bought them....you rarely see them with more than one.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Toro, Ariens have, and now Troy-Bilt has a line. 

I could be wrong, but that looks like a dedicated machine. 

And probably a good carb cleaning, would help make it run smoother.


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice looking machine!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm sure yours is strictly a snow blower. Haven't seen one of those ever stating it could be used as a dual purpose machine.

Now . . . having said that Roto Hoe did make a snow blower / tiller.
And I haven't seen a Bob-caT that also said Roto Hoe on it before so that is pretty interesting.

Courtesy cut and paste from the Gilson Snowblower Shop's Vintage Machine Showcase 
The Gilson Snowblower Shop's Vintage Machine Showcase

  *ROTO-HOE* 
  Speaking of roto tillers, here's one from ROTO-HOE. It's a multi use machine shown with both the tiller and snowblower mounted. It is unclear if they could be powered concurrently, that's not important since it would be deadly! Roto Hoe was made by Pioneers of America Power Equipment in Ohio.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

That's the one I was thinking of! Wild looking thing..... you make my heart sing..... Dun dun duhh dah!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

better be wearing steel-toes when driving that thing!


----------



## Jb805 (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks guys for all the feed back. A good carb cleaning is in order for sure.


----------



## Jb805 (Dec 6, 2015)

I never was aware that roto hoe made bob cats? Thought it was just winsconsin marine and crary?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I can't find any reference either. That's what makes it interesting. I have seen a number of the Bob-caTs up in this area that look the same with that black plastic (metal ?) pulley cover on the left side but "Roto Hoe", this is the first one.


----------



## Jb805 (Dec 6, 2015)

Yeah can't find much on these, the cover is metal.


----------



## Jb805 (Dec 6, 2015)

There is bob cats that look identical to my roto hoe, but the roto how has different auger and drive levers instead of the traditional bob cat curled handles.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

classiccat said:


> better be wearing steel-toes when driving that thing!


And a full set of armour ....


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

FOLKS, Rotohoe is the original machine line name for the Roto-hoe and Sprayer Company of Newbury, Ohio, founded by Howard Charles*Ober.. (not Wisconsin Marine, please also see the Patent on my Tech & Info thread).... this name came into use right before Bob-caT was sold off from the Ransomes business to Crary... these machines were a cost reduction effort with a plastic side gear cover or a metal version, and were part of a partnership with Ransomes Corp... This was a murky time for Bob-caT, as the economy was a mess under Carter. Many companies were making deals to stay afloat... Rotohoe was, IIRC, bought by Troybilt, which later aquired Bolens, who was bought out by MTD when yhey went into/neared bankruptcy.


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

Updated and clarified above...


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Interesting Al - thanks for the info!


----------



## Jb805 (Dec 6, 2015)

Cleared a lot up al, thanks!


----------

